# best online source for plants



## dirtyted (Mar 5, 2010)

My LFS is lacking in plant selection I know they will order me plants if I want, but I was wondering where online I could order plants. I am looking for more challenging plants such ass nympaea lotus and rotala macrandra. I am basically looking for plants with more color than green.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Buy from folks here and other forums...just beware of people pushing "rare" plants or charging way too much just to make as much $$$ as possible. Just remember it's $4.90 to ship USPS priority mail (small box) and $11 to ship in a larger box. Any more than that better include heat packs, styrofoam packaging, or something else worth the additional charge.

Or...aquariumplants.com has some nice stuff. I've used them before and had no regrets.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

ALL my plants have come from members of this site. I ordered a package off ebay and while its a great package, half the plants arent what was in the package and seller cant recall what else was "thrown in". 

There are tons of great plants to be had on this site. first timer hit an ROAK but do research first, most folks will hold the package while you do your homework or will even do your homework for you. 

I havnt used aquariumplants.com before for live plants however I did spend 1500 bucks there a few weeks ago and cant say enough about how great their service was. Someone there called me 5 minutes after I placed the order to make sure I had everything I thought was needed and to inform that some parts in an item I bought were not part of the item but done for photo reasons and threw in the piece for nothing since it was assumed visually that it was included. great folks at AP.com

Yes, most plants are shipped in small or medium flat rate boxes. heat packs even the best ones are 2 bucks extra max, if the seller paid more then that per pack they got screwed. 

Also, have you looked into plant dips for your new plants? alot of plants carry hitchhikers that are most the time VERy unwanted in the aquarium.

I started out like you a couple years ago. got a 12 bucks package from a soldier who was being restationed and since then havnt spent more then 100 bucks in plants off these plant forums. I have 6 planted tanks now.


----------



## dirtyted (Mar 5, 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Franzi said:


> Buy from folks here and other forums...just beware of people pushing "rare" plants or charging way too much just to make as much $$$ as possible. Just remember it's $4.90 to ship USPS priority mail (small box) and $11 to ship in a larger box. Any more than that better include heat packs, styrofoam packaging, or something else worth the additional charge.
> 
> Or...aquariumplants.com has some nice stuff. I've used them before and had no regrets.


It can be as much as about 5.65 to ship across the coast, MD to CA for example, for a 1lb package. Plus bags, ink for printing labels, ect so shipping of 6.00 is a fair price, and what most seem to charge.

You are likely to get very nice plants right here in the swap section and harder to find plants as well. And if you have questions about those plants, you know exactly who to ask.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I get most of plants here:

www.sweetaquatics.com

Good people running a good business.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

bigstick120 said:


> It can be as much as about 5.65 to ship across the coast, MD to CA for example, for a 1lb package. Plus bags, ink for printing labels, ect so shipping of 6.00 is a fair price, and what most seem to charge.


Priority mail seems to be the primary shipping method.

http://www.usps.com/shipping/prioritymail.htm

Small flat rate box: $4.95, 2-3 day delivery, stuff as much as you want in the box
Medium flat rate box: $10.70, 2-3 day delivery, stuff as much as you want in the box

Anything more than that is just "nickle and diming."

That's just my opinion...everybody is free to charge as they please.


----------

